

Facebook Camera App: This Is Why Instagram Was Worth $1 Billion - romil
http://mashable.com/2012/05/24/facebook-camera-instagram/

======
tmh88j
Facebook Camera may have been awful(according to this article, I've never used
it), but that still doesn't indicate a value of Instagram. It just means that
Facebook Camera is worth less than Instagram.

